# ADA sur Mac



## Alpachio (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'essaye depuis quelques temps de programmer en ADA sur mon mac mais je n'y suis toujours pas parvenu. J'ai essayé avec Emacs, XCode... maintenant j'essayes en me contentant juste de compiler et éditer les liens manuellement à partir du terminal.

J'ai donc suivi ce petit tutoriel => Installer Ada sous Mac - Ensiwiki
>télécharger, décompresser, installer et c'est sur la dernière étage que je bloque.
Il semble qu'il faille rediriger quelque chose.

Donc il est demandé de faire _~/.bash_profile_ puis _PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/gnat/bin_ après que l'installation se soit fini.
Le soucis c'est que je n'ai pas de bash_profile (command not found) et je ne le trouve pas non plus lorsque je fait la commande : _ls -al ~/_

Donc évidemment ça bloque à ce moment là et je ne peux pas compiler (gnatmake).
Je sens que je suis pas loin du tout, c'est pour ça que je fais appel à vous !

Si quelqu'un est déjà passé par là, ou a une autre solution je suis preneur !


Snow Leopard 10.6.8
Enregistré comme développer (-gcc marche)


----------



## osnola (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,


Alpachio a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ...
> Donc il est demandé de faire _~/.bash_profile_ puis _PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/gnat/bin_ après que l'installation se soit fini.
> Le soucis c'est que je n'ai pas de bash_profile (command not found) et je ne le trouve pas non plus lorsque je fait la commande : _ls -al ~/_
> ...



si tu utilises bien le shell bash, regardes si tu n'as pas un des fichiers suivants: .bashrc ou .profile ; 
si tu utilises tcsh, il faut dans ce cas plutôt modifier .cshrc, .tcshrc en sachant alors que la syntaxe est différente:

```
set path= ( $path /usr/local/gnat/bin )
```


----------



## Alpachio (23 Janvier 2014)

salut osnola,

voici ce que j'obtiens avec la commande ls -al ~/ dans le bash :






Donc je n'ai pas de .bashrc ou .profile :/


Peut être qu'il faut le faire juste après avoir installé le .doinstall ?


----------



## osnola (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,


Alpachio a dit:


> salut osnola,
> 
> voici ce que j'obtiens avec la commande ls -al ~/ dans le bash :
> 
> ...



Cela veut simplement dire que tu utilises la configuration par défaut qui doit se trouver dans /etc/profile. 

Mais tu peux très bien créer un fichier .bashrc dans ton répertoire principal, voir bash - No bashrc file in my home directory - Super User en faisant attention que cela doit rester un fichier texte basique ( ie. pas un fichier ayant un format propriétaire créé avec Pages, Word, OpenOffice, ... ).


----------



## Alpachio (24 Janvier 2014)

Ah d'accord, bon alors voilà ce que j'ai fais :







Même topo à partir d'Emac :


----------



## osnola (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,


Alpachio a dit:


> Ah d'accord, bon alors voilà ce que j'ai fais : ...


normalement, le fichier .bash_profile est lu au lancement du shell (ie. pour qu'il soit pris en compte, il faut donc fermer et réouvrir une fonction terminal ).

Tu peux aussi voir le contenu actuel du path en faisant:

```
echo $PATH
```



> Même topo à partir d'Emac : ...


Je ne sais pas comment Emac récupère l'environnement du shell, mais je dirais qu'il faut commencer par regarder si en relançant l'application, il arrive au nom à trouver gnatmake


----------



## Alpachio (24 Janvier 2014)

Ouah enfin, merci beaucoup !

Il suffisait de redémarrer le shell pour que le fichier bash_profile soit actualisé, le gnatmake marche enfin :







Et du coup par rapport au tutoriel j'ai dû changer l'emplacement du répertoire, car chez moi tout est rangé un un gros dossier Developer (créé lorsque j'ai installé XCode):







Voilà il reste plus qu'à faire comprendre à Emac où se trouve le dossier gnat et je pourrai enfin coder sereinement !


Merci encore osnola 


PS : je ne sais pas comment mettre le topic en "résolu", je ne peux pas editer mon 1er message


----------



## osnola (25 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,


Alpachio a dit:


> Ouah enfin, merci beaucoup !
> Voilà il reste plus qu'à faire comprendre à Emac où se trouve le dossier gnat et je pourrai enfin coder sereinement !


Peut-être en créant aussi un .bashrc. Sinon tu peux essayer de lancer Emac à partir d'une fenêtre terminal/X11 en faisant :

```
open /Application/Emac.app
```
je suppose que dans ce cas, il va utiliser le PATH courant.



> Merci encore osnola


de rien.


----------

